# Looking at a Mill and would like second opinions



## mrtechnologist2u (Dec 24, 2012)

Found a bridgport mill for sale.  Seller has:  Bridgeport Milling Machine.. Ready to work nice and smooth.. Ways where replace and screws and nuts a few years back. This machine can run on 220 volt single phase or 110 volt.. Or put the 3 phase back on.. Can be power up to try it out.. 

he is asking $2k  what do you think?  I have asked for more info but have no experiance in what to look for or look out for!

Thanks and Mery Christmas to all out there.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 24, 2012)

Depending on your location that seems a little high for a price.  Does it include tooling for that price?  If not, remember tooling is a considerable investment and accounts for a signifigant part of the cost of the hobby.  You will need a vice or hold down kit, tools such as rounds, square tipped and fly cutters almost as soon as you get it plugged into the juice.  I would carefully listen to the gearbox for noise to indicate looseness in the hear train, which calls for a rebuild and double check the tightness and smoothness of the ways.  Before I dropped 2 grand I would look around and see if you can find some comparable listings in the area and determine what the average going price in yoour area is.   Just my thoughts, but that does seem a bit high for an already partially rebuilt machine.
Bob


----------



## mrtechnologist2u (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks thats kinda what my first impression was.  7 hours away!  Thinking of offering $1200 and hoping to settle on <$1500 depending on what final inspection looks like.  No rush though there is always something else coming along.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 24, 2012)

It might be a bit high for a round over arm machine and the table looks like it's a 36" and not the normal 42" table (hard to see in picture).  But if it's just down the street and the guy is willing to give you some lessons on how to operate it I would seriously think about it.  Were the ways rescraped?  How much back lash is in the feed screws.  Is this guy a professional Rebuilder?   

The head sounds like a deal with the VS motor that is sweet, again is he a pro and does this to other machines, what's the history of the conversion? (it came with a stepped pulley head when new) Does it have any hours on it?  Did he install new spindle bearings?   Have you run it and does the head feeds work?  Does the head depth limits work?     Bob is correct about checking the had back gear, but I would suspect if the guy put in the VS motor he rebuilt the head. Ask him if he did.  I can't see if it has way wipers, does it?  It also looks like it has grease fittings.    If you look at what else is out there for that price.  Some Chinese made bucket of bolts.  I bet several of the guys who have bought a Rung Fo that is out 008" would think 2 grand is a deal if it will hold .0005", is American made, aged iron as it is probably 50 years old and you can still buy parts for it.   

Take a few more close up pictures of the ways, top of table, measure it and ask those questions and let us know.   Merry Christmas


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 25, 2012)

Interesting to note this bit


mrtechnologist2u said:


> ....Ways where replace ....


Is that your typo or his? Pretty hard to replace the ways. Refurbish maybe. If he stands by his comment that the ways were replaced then I would be looking elsewhere.

Cheers Phil


----------



## mrtechnologist2u (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Phil and Merry Christmas.  I cut and pasted the ad so his words and ya I have found better prices for BP  machines with less things that bothered me.


----------

